# Plant suggestions?



## ARice (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi! I've been thinking of adding plants to my tank and wondering what everyone suggests. I have 4 neon tetras,2 mollies, 2 gouramis, 1 pleco, 1 goldfish, 2 guppies. (check out my pictures) I'm looking for something that won't get incredibly large (yes, plants grow I know but manageable) and would do the most good for my fish, and low maintenance would be a plus! But if not I understand. Thanks for you time! Any other tips about plants are welcome!


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm only a couple months into the aquarium stuff but, here is a thread with some info that I read that seamed to make sense to me. I have a few of these listed plants and they are doing good. 
I'll be watching this thread to learn more also.

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f15/never-ever-had-plants-before-57305.html


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Goldfish will eat the plants and really should not be with the other fish. They are coldwater fish and have different needs. 

As for plants that slow grow, low light ones like java moss, anubias nana and java fern, some crypt species.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You have to start with the light first. What do you have now for lighting? Any plans to change, etc..


----------



## ARice (Sep 10, 2013)

I am working on getting another tank for my goldfish, she's getting too big and i'm learning more about it. As for lighting I have LED lights in my hood.


----------



## ARice (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't have plans to change the lighting but if I need to, then i need to i guess


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Likely you should re-home the goldfish first before getting plants so she won't eat the plants.
Some LED lights grow plants and some don't. You might try Anubia but look on this link for low light plants and try any of them.
The list it gives will tell you all needed info about each plant it says fits the category you set into it.
Tropical freshwater aquarium fish: Find plants
I'd get one of the easier ones first to see if the light you have will support it before spending more only to find out that your
light won't keep it alive. I noticed that Java moss is not listed on there for your light but it does grow in low light.


----------



## tetrafan01 (Sep 12, 2013)

anubias nana god in low light,dont bury rhizome though, easy to grow
check out plants online lots of information out there


----------

